# anyone know how to install stereo in 83 regal



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone have any diagrams or step by steps on how to install a stereo in a 1983 regal?? 
im a youngster im barely turning 16 n idk where to start so if anyone could help that would be great ... thanks homies! :biggrin: 

head unit is: Pioneer DEH-1100MP

Sub n amp are: hifonics zx8000 zeus amp and 12" kicker solo baric


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 05:13 PM~16734793
> *anyone have any diagrams or step by steps on how to install a stereo in a 1983 regal??
> im a youngster im barely turning 16 n idk where to start so if anyone could help that would be great ... thanks homies! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


buy an install stereo kit from the auto store. You might want to buy the wiring kit that connects to your factory harness and plugs right into the pioneer radio. It might be a little more expensive that the other wiring plug type (only plugs into your car and you have to splice the wires from your radio) Its guess work but can be done.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2010, 04:43 PM~16736546
> *buy an install stereo kit from the auto store. You might want to buy the wiring kit that connects to your factory harness and plugs right into the pioneer radio. It might be a little more expensive that the other wiring plug type (only plugs into your car and you have to splice the wires from your radio) Its guess work but can be done.
> *


thanks dogg :biggrin: so if i get the wiring kit that connects to the factory harness will i still have to buy the install kit to? cuz the car already has a little black box where the stereo used to be.. n also one of the wires is cut..


any pics??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16736620
> *thanks dogg :biggrin: so if i get the wiring kit that connects to the factory harness will i still have to buy the install kit to? cuz the car already has a little black box where the stereo used to be.. n also one of the wires is cut..
> any pics??
> *



call me homie.. 641.844.7503.. i can get you answers or pics quick homie.. plus i have most of that stuff you need..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 26 2010, 07:46 PM~16738114
> *call me homie.. 641.844.7503.. i can get you answers or pics quick homie.. plus i have most of that stuff you need..
> *


ill try n hit u up later from my pad cuz my celly dont got long distance or pic message


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:02 PM~16738252
> *ill try n hit u up later from my pad cuz my celly dont got long distance or pic message
> *


alright.. sounds good..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 26 2010, 08:32 PM~16738502
> *alright.. sounds good..
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

POST PICS OF WHAT YOU ARE WORKING WITH. LIKE THE DASH WERE THE RADIO GOES, IT WILL HELP US ALL HELP YOU.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is the factory still in it??If so your gonna have to do some cutting.

-Pull knobs off factory loosen up hte nut's on the 2 shafts NO ****
-Get a 990 degree pick and pull on the corners behind the wood grain.Be careful teh clips holding that woodgrain piece are kiinda fragile due to the age of the plastic.
-There should be a steel plate bolted behind teh wood grain also.You'll need to remove that to get teh factory stereo out
-Now after the stereo is out bolt that steel plate back in the same way you got it out.
-Take the woodgrain pice and the "Can" or the sleeve of the pioneer and trace it on to the woodgrain.What you want to do is cut out a hole outa teh woodgrain the same size as that sleeve.Be carefull you only have 1 shot at it.I'd use a sharp knife and take your time.
-Once it's cut out put it back in the car.You'll notice the steel plate is there still.
-Now trace the outside diameter of the woodgrain you just cut onto teh steel plate.
-Remove woodgrain again along w/ the steel plate.
-Cut out where you traced on the steel plate
-Put steel plate back in 
-Then the wood grain
-Now test fit the Can or the stereo sleeve.If the steel needs trimmed a little more do it now.
-Put everything back together.Bend the ears on the can to lock it into place and that's it.

As for wiring i think the harness is a GM01 cant remember.But you might just wanna run new stuff.Atleast i did for the speakers.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 27 2010, 09:29 AM~16741451
> *Is the factory still in it??If so your gonna have to do some cutting.
> 
> -Pull knobs off factory loosen up hte nut's on the 2 shafts NO ****
> ...


thanks for ur input dogg! :biggrin: but na theres no stereo in it.. looks like they had a system before but took the stereo out.. cuz inside where the stereo goes theres no harness.. i dont think at least.. but my pioneer i think i have to put the wires from the stereo to the car right? like twist them?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

There's no wires at all???
Your gonna need a 12volt constant
12volt ignition 
Ground
Speaker wires

DONT TWIST THE WIRES TOGETHER...that's a cheap ass way of doing things and a good way to short something out.Either uses crimp caps or solder your connections PEROID.

Let me go look for GM factory color code it's been awhile


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 08:50 PM~16736620
> *thanks dogg :biggrin: so if i get the wiring kit that connects to the factory harness will i still have to buy the install kit to? cuz the car already has a little black box where the stereo used to be.. n also one of the wires is cut..
> any pics??
> *


if the black piece is there than thats all you will need


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

but idk how to install it like all the wires n shit..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 27 2010, 10:45 PM~16746170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy b-day young buck


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 28 2010, 09:50 AM~16749548
> *post some pics of these wires
> Happy b-day young buck
> *


thanks dogg :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ill post sum up later


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 27 2010, 01:02 PM~16741659
> *There's no wires at all???
> Your gonna need a 12volt constant
> 12volt ignition
> ...


when ive twisted and taped wires n left shit looking ugly I never had any issues

every time I solder and heat shrink and hide everything nice n factory looking something is messed up

kinda like punishment from the audio gods

blk tape ftw  

solder that shit homie


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 AM~16759705
> *when ive twisted and taped wires n left shit looking ugly I never had any issues
> 
> every time I solder and heat shrink and hide everything nice n factory looking something is messed up
> ...


 3m vinyl butt connectors are a close second...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 AM~16759705
> *when ive twisted and taped wires n left shit looking ugly I never had any issues
> 
> every time I solder and heat shrink and hide everything nice n factory looking something is messed up
> ...


HAHAH yeah i've had a solder break on me before.Not more pissis me off than when i do a clean install and 1 tinny thing fucks up EVERTHING.

But i'd rather solder and heat shrink than use butt-connectors any day.

I've found the beast way is solder,heat shrink,3m electrical tape,not that cheap ass sticky shit that's a mess when it get s hot.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

wat bout those crimp clamps??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16764110
> *wat bout those crimp clamps??
> *


These
http://cgi.ebay.com/500-Closed-End-Cap-16-...c#ht_2105wt_941

And these to crimp w/
http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Pro-Ring-Termina...c#ht_588wt_1167


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If I had to choose between vinyl butt end connectors, or crimp caps I would go with the butt end connectors becuase at least then your crimping the wires seperately. I feel like most people don't pay attention to wire sizes and when they use the crimp caps they use to big of cap and the wires come loose. Just my observation though.

I prefer soldering. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 2 2010, 12:06 PM~16771736
> *If I had to choose between vinyl butt end connectors, or crimp caps I would go with the butt end connectors becuase at least then your crimping the wires seperately. I feel like most people don't pay attention to wire sizes and when they use the crimp caps they use to big of cap and the wires come loose. Just my observation though.
> 
> I prefer soldering.  :biggrin:
> *


I've never once had a wire come loose on me using crimp caps.And i've literally crimped thousands of wires w/ them.

That's the problem w/ butt connectors that is crimping separately.They have a tendency to work there way out of the connector.That and your using the connector to transfer signal between wires not wire to wire like you do using crimp caps

If a fellas using the crimpers like i posted i guaranty you'll never loose a wire outa a crimp cap.If you use the part that has the recessed part on one side and the tooth on the other that is.Now if you use those cheap ass $1.99 crimpers your bound to have problems=you get what you pay for.

But yeah soldering the best for cleanliness and current/signal transfer


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone have a step by step wit pictures???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 2 2010, 02:03 PM~16773228
> *I've never once had a wire come loose on me using crimp caps.And i've literally crimped thousands of wires w/ them.
> 
> That's the problem w/ butt connectors that is crimping separately.They have a tendency to work there way out of the connector.That and your using the connector to transfer signal between wires not wire to wire like you do using crimp caps
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean. And would agree.......but that is why I just go the route of soldering. No questions then! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16775562
> *anyone have a step by step wit pictures???
> *


Have you tried searching the internet at all? It is pretty basic. Hell if you buy the wiring harness like most people do it is as easy as connecting the same colored wires from the deck to the wiring harness and then plug the harness into the car.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

installdr.com

A B
C D
Blue
E F
G H
White
I J
K L
Black
M N
Either a
2 wire Connector
Or a 3 wire
Connector
M N O
Up To 1989-1990 Typical GM Factory Typical New Radio
Pin What It Is In Dash Wire Color Equivalent Wire Color
A Right Rear Spkr (-) Light Blue Purple w/ Black Stripe
B Left Rear Spkr (-) Yellow Green w/ Black Stripe
C Right Rear Spkr (+) Dark Blue Purple
D Left Rear Spkr (+) Brown Green
E Left Front Spkr (+) Tan White
F Right Front Spkr (+) Light Green Gray
G Left Front Spkr (-) Light Gray White w/ Black Stripe
H Right Front Spkr (-) Dark Green Gray w/ Black Stripe
I Power Antenna Turn On Pink (if available) Blue
J +12 Volt Ignition Wire Yellow Red
K Headlight Dimmer Wire Gray Orange (if available)
L Ground Wire Black Black
M +12 Volt Battery Wire Orange Yellow
N Not Used Not used


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

how u think the stereo will sound with stock speakers?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 3 2010, 09:44 PM~16790220
> *how u think the stereo will sound with stock speakers?
> *


 only one way to find out  hope thay work


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16790366
> *only one way to find out  hope thay work
> *


i hope so too hno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt for some step by step pics


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 5 2010, 01:16 AM~16802977
> *ttt for some step by step pics
> *


No body is going to go through the hassle of posting step by step directions on how to install a deck. Do some research online.....I guarantee there is information out there already for you.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16803534
> *No body is going to go through the hassle of posting step by step directions on how to install a deck. Do some research online.....I guarantee there is information out there already for you.
> *


fk that ........ you need to just take the radio out and see what your working with. I could of swore they make wiring kits that go to your car and then to a certain brand deck unit. I think they are more expensive then the other ones but Its Trully a PLUG AND PLAY


----------



## sweet83regal (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 02:13 PM~16734793
> *anyone have any diagrams or step by steps on how to install a stereo in a 1983 regal??
> im a youngster im barely turning 16 n idk where to start so if anyone could help that would be great ... thanks homies! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i have a 83 regal that i did a system in and installed a radio in if u need any info


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet83regal_@Mar 8 2010, 11:06 PM~16835448
> *i have a 83 regal that i did a system in and installed a radio in if u need any info
> *


sick can u give me details??? was it hard? how was the wiring??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

post some pics of the wires or wat your trying to do


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ill get some pics when i get some free time..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 02:15 AM~16835512
> *sick can u give me details??? was it hard? how was the wiring??
> *


honestly if you cannot install a HU you shouldnt be near a vehicle....

it is just a mattof matching colors on the hu harness to the harness for the vehicle


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16853290
> *honestly if you cannot install a HU you shouldnt be near a vehicle....
> 
> it is just a mattof matching colors on the hu harness to the harness for the vehicle
> *


my bad dogg, im still a youngster tho barely turned 16, n i dont know anythin bout this shit homie, i dont have anyone to help me so im tryin to learn on my own.. what i dont get is how to put the wires from the stereo togetehr with the ones from the car, but some from the car are cut..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 05:56 PM~16853435
> *my bad dogg, im still a youngster tho barely turned 16, n i dont know anythin bout this shit homie, i dont have anyone to help me so im tryin to learn on my own.. what i dont get is how to put the wires from the stereo togetehr with the ones from the car, but some from the car are cut..
> *


don't trip on the youngster.. jet twist them together homie.. it shoul be basicly matching similar color.. your main wire are black=ground, yellow/red=12volt(power) and (memory)... the rest are usually speakers.. green, purple, white, grey... hope this helps...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 07:56 PM~16853435
> *my bad dogg, im still a youngster tho barely turned 16, n i dont know anythin bout this shit homie, i dont have anyone to help me so im tryin to learn on my own.. what i dont get is how to put the wires from the stereo togetehr with the ones from the car, but some from the car are cut..
> *


go to www.the12volt.com and look up ur vehicles wiring diagram.... match that with the wiring diagram for the hu and ur set


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks dogg..


----------

